# I bought a restored woodworking lathe!



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

Best wishes for 2021 everyone!

Last week picked up my new (restored) LMS wood lathe after the old one had given up. Made small modifications to the faceplateand did a small test run. Let me know what you think of this lathe and what should be added to make it better for bowl/vase turning.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I like the old lathe better. That one seems to be more light duty. 

When you drill steel try turning the speed down, it will drill better.


----------

